# ¿Cómo se divide 12 entre 3?



## Circunflejo

Hola

Ha surgido una discrepancia acerca del significado de la frase que constituye el título de este hilo en un hilo en el foro de vocabulario español-inglés. Dado que allí no ha habido comentarios de hispanohablantes dando su punto de vista acerca de la discrepancia surgida, he decidido abrir este hilo para obtener opiniones al respecto.

Si en un contexto en el que se está hablando de operaciones matemáticas alguien pregunta ¿cómo se divide 12 entre 3?, qué entendéis que se está preguntando:

El proceso que se ha de seguir para obtener el resultado de esa operación matemática.
El resultado de la operación matemática (es decir, cuatro).
Cualquiera de las dos cosas anteriores.
Algo distinto (en este caso, por favor, explica qué es lo que entiendes).
Para no condicionar las respuestas, no diré cuál considero que es el significado de la frase.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Mister Draken

En  mi opinión la 1), porque creo que para que fuera la 2) el verbo no debería ser dividirse (prnl.), sino dividir (tr.). No sé por qué, pero intuyo que en España es la 2).


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Al igual que Mister Draken, yo también pienso en el proceso como respuesta a tu pregunta.

(Por cierto, la pregunta que empleamos en esta versión del español es _¿Cuánto es 12 entre 3?)_


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

La 1, sin duda. La 2 en ningún caso.

Saludos


----------



## Mister Draken

Miguel On Ojj said:


> La 1, sin duda. La 2 en ningún caso.


Parece que esta vez mi intuición me falla.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Mister Draken said:


> Parece que esta vez mi intuición me falla.


Al menos en mi caso, sí... 😄 Esperemos a otros compañeros.

Un saludo


----------



## danieleferrari

Yo no cuento, pero lo primero que me ha venido a la cabeza es la opción número uno, o sea el proceso. El resultado de por sí ni de lejos (de eso a lo otro ya queda un buen tramo).


----------



## Rocko!

La opción 1, aquí en tu hilo Circunflejo, pero en el hilo en inglés todo es confuso. No sé en qué estaría pensando la forera Mirlo, pero su "_cómo_" podría ir en el sentido de "álgebra vs. matemáticas simples".


----------



## juanjorel

¿Ni la persona que publica, ni los moderadores, pueden modificar el foro en que fue creada la publicación? .....

"¿Cómo se divide 12 entre 3?" Pues con la calculadora.

Por acá se pregunta: "¿Cuánto es 12 dividido 3?"


----------



## Xiscomx

Se divide por el número que al multiplicarse por 3 dé 12 o se acerque más. En este caso sería el 4 que da un resultando exacto. En el caso de que fuera 12 dividido entre 5, se multiplicaría por 2 y al no dar un resultado exacto se multiplicaría el resto por 10 y se continuaría buscando un número que al multiplicarlo por 5 diese 20 o se aproximase más, siendo el 4 el número exacto obtenido, luego como antes hemos multiplicado por 10 el resto ahora tendremos que dividir el resultado final 24 por 10, lo que nos daría la solución 2,4.
Más fácil agua.


----------



## franzjekill

Para preguntar por el resultado, "ser" o "dar": "¿Cuánto es/da tal número dividido entre tal otro?". Y en cuanto a lo que comenta Mr. Draken en #2, yo tampoco lo veo así. Tanto que sea impersonal como no, entendería que pregunta por el proceso ("¿Como dividís/divides/divide tal número entre tal otro?").


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

Pregunta *cómo*, no *cuál*.


¿_*Cómo*_ se divide 12 entre 3? (El *cómo* de la pregunta debería ir con mayúscula inicial, o eso creo)

¿C*uál* es el resultado de dividir 12 entre tres? Lógicamente la respuesta es el *cociente* 4.

Saludos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Puesta así como está la pregunta, se refiere al* procedimiento* a emplear para distribuir o repartir doce objetos entre tres (por ejemplo) personas. Puede ser una forma de resolver el cálculo algebraico (donde hablaríamos de como se colocan el divisor y el dividendo y qué rayita se hace entre ellos,etc) o la mera distribución física ( entregamos un objeto a cada quien hasta que no nos quede ninguno).


----------



## Buza

Trastolillo said:


> Pregunta *cómo*, no *cuál*.


Exactamente, pregunta cómo se divide, no cuál es el resultado.


----------



## Artifacs

Opino que la opción 1. El resultado es irrelevante como respuesta, salvo como prueba de la demostración del proceso (algoritmo de Euclides, por ejemplo).


----------



## Circunflejo

Gracias por todas las repuestas. Veo que hay unanimidad y que todo el mundo concuerda con mi interpretación de la frase. Por mi parte, caso cerrado.


----------



## lagartija68

Lo primero que pensé fue la 2 (pero cabe aclarar que en mi variante no expresamos así la division), pero luego consideré que según el contexto podría ser la 1. Así que para mí la opción 3.
Pensé primero que era la 2 porque estaban dando el divisor y el dividendo, una pregunta por el procedimiento de la división no contendría un ejemplo. Claro que literamente preguntar cómo se hace algo es preguntar por el procedimiento.


En mi país nunca se usa la preposición entre, en todo caso por o nada.
Diríamos así:
Resultado: ¿Cuánto es 12 divido (por) 3?
Proceso: ¿Cómo se divide 12 por 3?


----------



## Circunflejo

lagartija68 said:


> Pensé primero que era la 2 porque estaban dando el divisor y el dividendo, una pregunta por el procedimiento de la división no contendría un ejemplo.


 A ver niños, ¿cómo se divide 12 entre 3? Ponemos el divisor aquí, el dividendo en este otro lado... (Se supone que previamente se ha explicado ya la teoría y simplemente se pretende recordársela a los niños, o que sean ellos quienes la expongan por sí mismos).


lagartija68 said:


> Diríamos así:
> Resultado: ¿Cuánto es 12 divido (por) 3?
> Proceso: ¿Cómo se divide 12 por 3?


Entonces, ¿qué te hizo pensar en primer lugar que sería la dos? ¿Solo el mero hecho de que figuraran el dividendo y el divisor en la pregunta?


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

Bueno, seguimos dándole vueltas a algo bien sencillo.
Si se trata de explicárselo a unos niños haremos lo siguiente:

Un niño tiene 12 caramelos y los ha de repartir entre otros tres compañeros.

Le da 3 a uno de ellos; 12-3=9 y apuntamos 1 reparto.
Le da 3 a otro de ellos;  9-3=6 y apuntamos 1 y ya llevamos 2
Le da 3 al siguiente    ;  6-3=3 y apuntamos 1 y ya tenemos 3
y el cuarto, lógicamente el suyo y apuntamos 1 y ya tenemos 4

12:3=4

A veces lo más complejo, y más si hablamos de matemáticas, empieza por lo más simple.

Lo más básico son la suma y la resta, y de esto deriva todo lo demás.
La división es, simplemente, una serie de restas.
La multiplicación una serie de sumas.

De aquí surgen las cuatro bases de las matemáticas; suma, resta, multiplicación y división.

Saludos.


----------



## Circunflejo

Trastolillo said:


> Bueno, seguimos dándole vueltas a algo bien sencillo.


No. Simplemente alguien puso una respuesta diferente a la de los demás e intenté indagar el razonamiento que llevaba a dicha respuesta.


Trastolillo said:


> Si se trata de explicárselo a unos niños haremos lo siguiente:


No. Se trata de analizar la pregunta que se expuso en el mensaje que encabeza el hilo desde un punto de vista exclusivamente lingüístico. No estamos ni en un foro de didáctica, ni en uno de matemáticas.


----------



## Mirlo

Trastolillo said:


> Hola.
> 
> Bueno, seguimos dándole vueltas a algo bien sencillo.
> Si se trata de explicárselo a unos niños haremos lo siguiente:
> 
> Un niño tiene 12 caramelos y los ha de repartir entre otros tres compañeros.
> 
> Le da 3 a uno de ellos; 12-3=9 y apuntamos 1 reparto.
> Le da 3 a otro de ellos;  9-3=6 y apuntamos 1 y ya llevamos 2
> Le da 3 al siguiente    ;  6-3=3 y apuntamos 1 y ya tenemos 3
> y el cuarto, lógicamente el suyo y apuntamos 1 y ya tenemos 4
> 
> 12:3=4
> 
> A veces lo más complejo, y más si hablamos de matemáticas, empieza por lo más simple.
> 
> Lo más básico son la suma y la resta, y de esto deriva todo lo demás.
> La división es, simplemente, una serie de restas.
> La multiplicación una serie de sumas.
> 
> De aquí surgen las cuatro bases de las matemáticas; suma, resta, multiplicación y división.
> 
> Saludos.


Exacto, en estos tiempos cuándo a un  niño(a) se le hace la pregunta , cómo se divide 12 entre 3 = dividir 12 entre 3= resultado 4. 
La única vez que muestras el proceso , es en problemas escritos en los  que te piden detalles. 
Y eso es porque el niño ya sabe el.proceso y lo único que quiere el maestro es la respuesta. Pero, si otros no lo ven así,   lo siento.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Mirlo said:


> si otros no lo ven así, lo siento


Es que es prácticamente imposible verlo así. Si se hace esa pregunta, tal como está formulada, la respuesta jamás puede ser "el resultado".



Mirlo said:


> en estos tiempos *cuándo* cuando a un niño(a) se le hace la pregunta


Por cierto, cuidado con esa tilde en "cuándo", que no es correcta...

Saludos


----------



## danieleferrari

Si pregunto *cómo* funciona una chatarra, espero que me digan *cómo funciona (o el proceso, en este caso)*, justamente.
De preguntar *cuánto *vale, espero que me digan *el precio (o el resultado, en este caso)*. No creo que sea algo diatópico, la verdad. Un cómo es un cómo, y un cuánto es un cuánto (como diría cierto político español ).


----------



## Artifacs

Cuando se preguntan los valores de las tablas de multiplicar en educación elemental, no se pregunta: ¿cómo se multiplica 3 por 4? 

No estoy muy al corriente del sistema educativo, pero dudo que los niños sepan reponder a esa pregunta, ya que han memorizado el resultado, no el proceso; quizá por eso respondan mecánicamente 12, sin haber comprendido la pregunta.


----------



## jilar

Artifacs said:


> ya que han memorizado el resultado, no el proceso; quizá por eso respondan mecánicamente 12, sin haber comprendido la pregunta.
> Cita Citar


Yo es la única explicación que veo.

En principio, la pregunta apunta al proceso o una explicación de cómo se hace tal división. Incluso se podría plantear de una forma teórica y no usando números concretos, por ejemplo usando X e Y (de este modo es imposible dar un resultado como respuesta y solo cabe dar una explicación del proceso).

El asunto aquí es que Mirlo la propuso como equivalente a la que pide el resultado de tal operación. Eso solo sucedería en casos como lo que acaba de comentar Artifacs y añadiendo el hecho de realizar la pregunta de tan atípica manera (si lo que quieres es el resultado, lo mas sencillo es "¿cuánto es 12 entre 3? O incluso ¿12 entre 3? Sin más).
Y esto es gracias a que los humanos, incluso los niños, tenemos la capacidad de adaptar las frases al contexto que tenemos.

No son lo mismo:
-¿Cómo se trabaja o trabajáis aquí? (Que incluso admite dos tipos de respuesta diferentes)

-¿Cuántos trabajáis aquí? (En principio pide un número -como lo sería el resultado de una operación- pero también puede obtener respuestas del tipo 
-Demasiados.
O todo lo contrario. Sin verdaderamente conocer la cantidad exacta)

Quizá lo ves mejor, Mirlo, con un verbo como es sumar:
-¿Cómo se suma 2 más 3?
-¿Cuánto es 2 más 3?

Sí, deduzco que para ti tienen el mismo significado o, al menos, en determinadas situaciones se interpretarán igual.
Pero si lo usamos en otro caso, verás que, si nos atenemos a lo estrictamente lingüístico, tienen significados diferentes.

-¿Cómo se sumó la gente a este proyecto? (Pide evidentemente una razón, algo que explique eso, como sería el proceso por el cual la gente se sumó: -Gracias a Facebook. Por ejemplo)

-¿Cuánta gente se sumó al proyecto? (No tiene nada que ver con la anterior. Se pide la cantidad. En fin, lo que sería el resultado si de operaciones habláramos)


----------



## Circunflejo

Mirlo said:


> Exacto, en estos tiempos cuándo a un niño(a) se le hace la pregunta , cómo se divide 12 entre 3 = dividir 12 entre 3= resultado 4.


Me temo que no has entendido el mensaje de ese usuario. En ese mensaje ha hablado de qué hacer "si se trata de explicárselo a unos niños", pero no ha hecho referencia a ninguna pregunta concreta que origine la respuesta que ha citado en su mensaje. En lo que hace referencia a esta última cuestión, ya se había pronunciado en el mensaje 12:


Trastolillo said:


> Hola.
> 
> Pregunta *cómo*, no *cuál*.
> 
> 
> ¿_*Cómo*_ se divide 12 entre 3? (El *cómo* de la pregunta debería ir con mayúscula inicial, o eso creo)
> 
> ¿C*uál* es el resultado de dividir 12 entre tres? Lógicamente la respuesta es el *cociente* 4.


Y como puedes ver, no comparte tu interpretación.


----------



## Mirlo

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Es que es prácticamente imposible verlo así. Si se hace esa pregunta, tal como está formulada, la respuesta jamás puede ser "el resultado".
> 
> 
> Por cierto, cuidado con esa tilde en "cuándo", que no es correcta...
> 
> Saludos


Fue un error del corrector en mi teléfono. Lo siento.



jilar said:


> Yo es la única explicación que veo.
> 
> En principio, la pregunta apunta al proceso o una explicación de cómo se hace tal división. Incluso se podría plantear de una forma teórica y no usando números concretos, por ejemplo usando X e Y (de este modo es imposible dar un resultado como respuesta y solo cabe dar una explicación del proceso).
> 
> El asunto aquí es que Mirlo la propuso como equivalente a la que pide el resultado de tal operación. Eso solo sucedería en casos como lo que acaba de comentar Artifacs y añadiendo el hecho de realizar la pregunta de tan atípica manera (si lo que quieres es el resultado, lo mas sencillo es "¿cuánto es 12 entre 3? O incluso ¿12 entre 3? Sin más).
> Y esto es gracias a que los humanos, incluso los niños, tenemos la capacidad de adaptar las frases al contexto que tenemos.
> 
> No son lo mismo:
> -¿Cómo se trabaja o trabajáis aquí? (Que incluso admite dos tipos de respuesta diferentes)
> 
> -¿Cuántos trabajáis aquí? (En principio pide un número -como lo sería el resultado de una operación- pero también puede obtener respuestas del tipo
> -Demasiados.
> O todo lo contrario. Sin verdaderamente conocer la cantidad exacta)
> 
> Quizá lo ves mejor, Mirlo, con un verbo como es sumar:
> -¿Cómo se suma 2 más 3?
> -¿Cuánto es 2 más 3?
> 
> *Sí, deduzco que para ti tienen el mismo significado o, al menos, en determinadas situaciones se interpretarán igual.
> Pero si lo usamos en otro caso, verás que, si nos atenemos a lo estrictamente lingüístico, tienen significados diferente*s.
> 
> -¿Cómo se sumó la gente a este proyecto? (Pide evidentemente una razón, algo que explique eso, como sería el proceso por el cual la gente se sumó: -Gracias a Facebook. Por ejemplo)
> 
> -¿Cuánta gente se sumó al proyecto? (No tiene nada que ver con la anterior. Se pide la cantidad. En fin, lo que sería el resultado si de operaciones habláramos)


En esto tienes razón. Le hice la pregunta a una maestra y me dijo que sería lo mismo en inglés, que los profesores no esperan que los niños pongan el proceso, no importa el formato de la pregunta. Comprendo que en español, por el "como" se espera un proceso, y trataba de explicar, qué en estos tiempos, de la manera que se enseña matemáticas, se interpreta igual. 
Si estoy equivocada, lo siento. Pero, eso no cambia mi punto de vista. 
Qué tengas un buen día!


----------



## jilar

Yo entiendo tu punto de vista, pero has de reconocer que eso sucedería en casos muy concretos. Unos en los que hay ánimo de entender la pregunta o de simplemente interpretarla como lo que se intenta preguntar (aunque no se haya preguntado de la forma más correcta), o así se supone.

Voy a poner un ejemplo donde veremos que unos niños podrían saber el proceso, pero no el resultado, de una operación. Es decir, a la pregunta siguiente ¿Cómo se resta 5 a 3? sabrían responder (explicando -léase escribiendo en la pizarra- la operación que conocen porque ya saben restar) de este modo:
Saben que tienen que poner el número del que parten, así escriben un 3. Luego saben que tienen que poner el signo para restar (escriben -) y añaden la cantidad que quieren quitar (finalizan poniendo un 5).
Es decir, en la pizarra habrán escrito la operación que tienen que hacer:
3-5
Dicho de otro modo "saben *cómo* se restan los números indicados".

Pero, y aquí lo esencial, si todavía no les enseñaron los números  negativos, esa operación ni la saben resolver ni tiene sentido para ellos (si tienes 3 manzanas no te pueden quitar 5, como mucho 3).

Resumiendo, esa pregunta, difícil que la interpretaran como "¿cuánto es 3 menos 5?" Y así dieran el resultado (-2).

La interpretan como lo que realmente pregunta, una explicación de cómo proceder para restar tales números.
Dile que haga esta prueba a la profesora que aludes con niños que cumplan las condiciones expuestas. Y que vea el resultado de la prueba.

Yo creo que el tema está bien aclarado. Las dos preguntas no son equivalentes, desde un análisis estrictamente lingüístico.
Que en algún momento alguien, por lo que sea (a veces hablamos y estamos pensando en otras cosas y ya casi no sabemos qué estamos diciendo, o la manera de decirlo no es la más adecuada) realiza la cuestión del hilo con la intención de querer saber el resultado y, por suerte, añadimos que estamos en un contexto donde ayuda a que se interprete así (porque es lo que piensan esos niños), pues vale. Sí, podría darse ese caso. Pero es algo excepcional. Y ningún profesor debería estar animando a que las dos preguntas sean equivalentes. Si uno de Matemáticas duda a este respecto, podría preguntarle a uno de Lengua para salir de dudas.

Buen día igualmente, Mirlo.


----------



## juanjorel

Quiero comentar una cosa, cuando yo leo “¿cómo se divide 12 entre 3?”, también deduzco que se espera el resultado, pero no porque esté bien hecha la pregunta, sino porque asumo que la hizo un extranjero o alguien de pocas luces.


----------



## jilar

juanjorel said:


> Quiero comentar una cosa, cuando yo leo “¿cómo se divide 12 entre 3?”, también deduzco que se espera el resultado, pero no porque esté bien hecha la pregunta, sino porque asumo que la hizo un extranjero o alguien de pocas luces.


Exacto, es lo que yo indico como "ánimo de entender".


----------



## juanjorel

jilar said:


> Exacto, es lo que yo indico como "ánimo de entender".


Sí, yo en mi primer comentario hice una broma, porque la forma en la que está hecha la pregunta me hizo acordar al Chavo del 8. No estoy seguro, pero puede que algunos mexicanos (y los hispanohablantes en EEUU, entre otros) utilicen estas formas por influencia del inglés, pero no lo sé.


----------



## Circunflejo

juanjorel said:


> puede que algunos mexicanos (y los hispanohablantes en EEUU, entre otros) utilicen estas formas por influencia del inglés


Tanto en el hilo en el que surgió la discrepancia como en otro que se abrió en el foro de inglés, todos los hablantes nativos de inglés estuvieron de acuerdo en que el equivalente en inglés tampoco se puede interpretar de esa manera. Y fueron bastante claros y tajantes al respecto. A ninguno se le ocurrió intentar justificar el uso erróneo de la frase. Por tanto, en este asunto, la influencia del inglés queda totalmente descartada.


jilar said:


> Pero, y aquí lo esencial, si todavía no les enseñaron los números negativos, esa operación ni la saben resolver ni tiene sentido para ellos (si tienes 3 manzanas no te pueden quitar 5, como mucho 3).
> 
> Resumiendo, esa pregunta, difícil que la interpretaran como "¿cuánto es 3 menos 5?" Y así dieran el resultado (-2).


Si no les han enseñado los números negativos, ¿cómo pueden dar como resultado un número negativo?


----------



## jilar

Circunflejo said:


> ¿cómo pueden dar como resultado un número negativo?


Pon un "difícil que" antes de "dieran".
Quizá debería escribirlo en una misma  frase: difícil que interpretaran... y dieran...

O mejor dicho:
Difícil que dieran el resultado (-2) al desconocer los números negativos.


----------



## Rocko!

Reafirmo que para mí solo la  opción 1.
El "_cómo_" pensé que lo había dicho Mirlo para indicar que no debemos preguntar "_¿cuánto?_" si previamente no les hemos enseñado a los niños el orden de las operaciones dentro de un problema de álgebra en el que ya fueron despejadas las incógnitas (las letras "x" o cualquier otra letra). Pero Mirlo ya vino y no mencionó nada, por lo que me doy cuenta de que nunca hubo una razón diferente a la costumbre personal de Mirlo o a una regional (Panamá o una ciudad panameña).
El problema original era: "_6 veces 4 / 12 dividido (entre)  3_". Después lo resumieron a "12 entre 3", pero si tomamos en cuenta que un alumno debe plantearse si hacer primero una multiplicación o una división (no me acuerdo qué se hace primero), un "cómo" no suena ilógico... o mejor dicho, no sonaba, hasta que Mirlo confirmó una mera costumbre.


----------



## Trastolillo

Mirlo said:


> Exacto, en estos tiempos cuándo a un  niño(a) se le hace la pregunta , cómo se divide 12 entre 3 = dividir 12 entre 3= resultado 4.
> La única vez que muestras el proceso , es en problemas escritos en los  que te piden detalles.
> Y eso es porque el niño ya sabe el.proceso y lo único que quiere el maestro es la respuesta. Pero, si otros no lo ven así,   lo siento.



Hola.

Yo recuerdo que cuando nos enseñaban matématicas y geometrìa de críos *nunca* nos explicaron el *porqué *de algunas fórmulas.
Es decir, por poner un ejemplo; sabíamos que la superficie de un círculo era *pi por el radio al cuadrado*, pero no porqué. Era, algo así como *Vox populi*, por decirlo de alguna manera, al igual que otras muchas fórmulas.

Hasta mucho después, al menos en mi caso, buscas ese *porqué*, ya que esos *porqués* son lo realmente importante.

Saludos.


----------



## Ballenero

Sería raro que alguien que no sabe dividir preguntara ¿cómo se divide 12:3?
En tal caso preguntaría ¿cómo se hace una división?
Ahora bien, si están dos personas haciendo cálculos de lo que sea y uno de repente se queda en blanco, podría decir ¿cómo se divide 12:3?
Y el otro respondería: en tres partes de cuatro unidades cada una.


----------



## Artifacs

El ejemplo de Ballenero queda más claro con la raíz cuadrada. Yo no recuerdo ya el proceso (un tanto arcano) que enseñaban en el colegio para calcular la raíz cuadrada.

Si tengo que calcular una a mano, uso el algoritmo de Newton (que de hecho permite calcular raíces cúbicas y de cualquier orden, no solo raíces cuadradas).


----------



## lagartija68

Circunflejo said:


> A ver niños, ¿cómo se divide 12 entre 3? Ponemos el divisor aquí, el dividendo en este otro lado... (Se supone que previamente se ha explicado ya la teoría y simplemente se pretende recordársela a los niños, o que sean ellos quienes la expongan por sí mismos).
> 
> Entonces, ¿qué te hizo pensar en primer lugar que sería la dos? ¿Solo el mero hecho de que figuraran el dividendo y el divisor en la pregunta?


Sí, fue eso.


----------



## Mirlo

Trastolillo said:


> Hola.
> 
> Yo recuerdo que cuando nos enseñaban matématicas y geometrìa de críos *nunca* nos explicaron el *porqué *de algunas fórmulas.
> Es decir, por poner un ejemplo; sabíamos que la superficie de un círculo era *pi por el radio al cuadrado*, pero no porqué. Era, algo así como *Vox populi*, por decirlo de alguna manera, al igual que otras muchas fórmulas.
> 
> Hasta mucho después, al menos en mi caso, buscas ese *porqué*, ya que esos *porqués* son lo realmente importante.
> 
> Saludos.


Comprendo, pero me refiero a que el porqué  y el cómo ya lo saben. Se les fue enseñado.
También comprendo que la confusión está en el "cómo". La gente tratando de salvar algo que se perdió hace mucho tiempo, o viviendo en el pasado.
Respeto sus opiniones! La mia , es la mía.


----------



## Seelewig

Circunflejo said:


> Si en un contexto en el que se está hablando de operaciones matemáticas alguien pregunta ¿cómo se divide 12 entre 3?, qué entendéis que se está preguntando:
> 
> El proceso que se ha de seguir para obtener el resultado de esa operación matemática.
> El resultado de la operación matemática (es decir, cuatro).
> Cualquiera de las dos cosas anteriores.
> Algo distinto (en este caso, por favor, explica qué es lo que entiendes).


Para mí las cuatro caben. (Dada la pregunta).


----------



## Circunflejo

Seelewig said:


> Para mí las cuatro caben. (Dada la pregunta).


¿Puedes elaborar tu respuesta?


----------

